# On-line source for breakers



## David_R8 (Aug 20, 2020)

I needed some breakers for my garage re-wire and I couldn't source them locally.
A bit of research turned up a company called Canada Breakers out of Toronto.
Free shipping on orders over $50.
At noon on Aug 18 I ordered three breakers.
15A 2P
40A 2P
20A 1P
They arrived today at 11 am. So basically 48 hr. delivery at zero extra cost to me!


----------



## Tom O (Aug 20, 2020)

I just went to Home Depot for breakers when I had the box changed in the garage.


----------



## David_R8 (Aug 20, 2020)

Tom O said:


> I just went to Home Depot for breakers when I had the box changed in the garage.


I tried that as the panel came from H-D. They didn't have the configuration I needed in stock and it was a 2 week lead time to get them.


----------



## DPittman (Aug 20, 2020)

Apparently breakers are a popular theft items for the low life's, but i can't figure out why...is it just because they are expensive and easy to pocket?


----------



## trlvn (Aug 21, 2020)

Not to highjack David's thread, but after our renovation this past year, I have 5-6 used (ITE?) breakers.  If I try to sell them, how much is a reasonable price?  

Craig


----------



## kevin.decelles (Aug 21, 2020)

I used Amazon recently.  No box store in my vicinity had a Siemens 30A one-pole GFCI  (for an rv post).  30% cheaper than HD, here next day.  Same with the outdoor rated Siemens box for the post...... not stocked at HD/Lowes.  Sad, but the way of the world now.


----------



## Brent H (Aug 21, 2020)

I have a whole whack of breakers from old panels - I will put them up on here when I get home - just postage if you guys can use them.  Mostly from renovations and upgrading peoples panels - I have one 60 amp Siemens that would do a shop nice if it fit a main panel.  home in a couple weeks......


----------

